# New member



## Debbie & Tink (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello, happy to be here where I can get advice and opinions from other horse owners 

I am a novice horse rider soaking up all the info I can to try to ensure my horse has a long, healthy and comfortable life.
I have an 8 year old Fjord x QH mare named Tinker.
We have been doing very light riding up until this year. She is now away at professional trainer for 90 days to help get her soft and responsive.

We have been struggling a lot with proper saddle fit lately as she is very barrel chested and has mutton withers - worse as she has matured. She also gets fat on air which I am sure doesn't help!! Purchasing a new saddle on trial from Texas currently. 

Our goals are mostly trail riding and obstacle work but will also do some light cow work.
I just love having her - she is a light in my life!!
I refuse to add up the amount of money I have put into her training and tack as much as my husband wants to know


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Welcome! She is super-cute


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Welcome to the horse forum! I just love your mare! I hope she does well for you after her education!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow what a beautiful horse!

Also, welcome!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pretty mare.


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

Welcome. She looks gorgeous. I'm sure you will go far with her!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She’s cute! It’s hard to find a fjord cross as crossbreeding is frowned upon. I think they are lovely though!


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome! Look forward to getting to know you and your mare as time goes on!


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Welcome! She’s adorable


----------



## Debbie & Tink (Nov 27, 2021)

Knave said:


> She’s cute! It’s hard to find a fjord cross as crossbreeding is frowned upon. I think they are lovely though!


Thank you - the 4 fjord mixes that I have met all seem to have nice temperments and level heads 
They all look very similar too!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is awesome! We have a fjord, and he’s a pretty cool guy. I think a cross would be lovely.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

My friend has a grey Fjord horse. Pretty rare colour. He's got a fantastic temperament too. He's so willing to try anything. She had to have her saddle custom made for him when he was younger and then another one made when he matured. He gets fat on air too it's lucky she rides him 6 days a week.

I think your mare is very pretty. I hope you can find a saddle that fits her.


----------



## Debbie & Tink (Nov 27, 2021)

Redhead said:


> My friend has a grey Fjord horse. Pretty rare colour. He's got a fantastic temperament too. He's so willing to try anything. She had to have her saddle custom made for him when he was younger and then another one made when he matured. He gets fat on air too it's lucky she rides him 6 days a week.
> 
> I think your mare is very pretty. I hope you can find a saddle that fits her.


That is so cool - would love to see a picture!
Yes, they do seem to have the same tendencies to be chunky teddy bears I think.
She has lost weight at the trainers so hopefully I can keep it off of her now that we are both more confident.
Thank you for the good wishes - glad to hear that I am not alone in saddle fitting issue.
Currently waiting on one from Texas that am very hopeful will fit her.


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Such a cute beautiful mare!


----------



## Sombrablu (9 mo ago)

Welcome and your mare is gorgeous! Fjord crosses are the BEST!


----------

